# Newbie and cycle no 2



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

Newbie here - browsed loads of times on this fab forum and thought i would join in with our story:

I am 38 and DH is 40

DH was diagnosed with low count Spring 2008.  He had undescended testes as a baby and these were not operated on until he was 8 which Dr's now understand can impair fertility. Our ER referred him onto an Endocrinologist as his hormone levels were out of synch and she diagnosed a Prolactinoma on the Pituitary Gland at the end of 2008. His Prolactin level was 2000 and as of Feb 2010 was 150 so is responding well to treatment. Unfortunately despite being on meds for over a year and his hormones now normal, his count remains poor. Our ER believes the late op on the testes is the most likely cause of the low count (although the Endocrinologist thinks it is the Prolactinoma!!)  In any case, ICSI is our only option.

We waited our turn on the NHS and were hoping that the meds would improve the count but finally embarked on cycle 1 March 2010. After the Pill i was prescribed Suprecur and Menopur (225) Unfortunately we only got one good folly and so meds were upped to 300. Second scan showed still only one of a decent size but the start of 3 or 4 others and the cycle was abandoned due to poor response before EC.

We are now on Cycle 2. Had baseline last week and had another FSH test done (was 6.0  two years ago) along with an AMH test.

The results of the FSH were 5.3 which i believe is pretty good but the AMH was 5.61 which apparently puts me in the low fertility bracket. The clinic are hopeful we can get a better response so i am on a very short protocol which is Cetrotide and Menopur (450) I have scan this coming Wednesday to see what we have.

I have been doing Acupuncture and Cranial Osteopathy. 

Feeling bit more apprehensive this time round and have a few of queries that maybe someone can help with.

1) If my AMH is in the low bracket how come my FSH is normal? Which of these (if any) is indicative of egg quality ? ( We have been told not to expect great numbers of follies)

2) If i don't respond on the max dose of Menopur is it ICSI over?

3) Does anyone have any personal info about the AMH and reliability? I understand it's 70% accurate

4) Has anyone heard of any links between Adrenal Exhaustion and low AMH?


Sorry to jump in with loads of questions - i would just like to say a huge thanks to everyone on here who has kept me relatively sane when i have been screaming on the inside.

Ruby Slippers


----------



## hellsbelles (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Ruby Slippers

Im really sorry i havent the answers to your questions...i didnt want to read and run though but i did want to wish you all the very best for your treatment. 

Hellsbelles xx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey HellsBelles,

 Thanks for your kind wishes.

The side effects are starting to kick in today but that can only be a good thing i guess !!

My hubby is washing and drying up so i think he has picked up on a potential mood swing or too !!!




RS


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi there,
I can't answer all your questions but I can maybe give a bit of an angle on a couple.
When I first went to enquire about IVF I had blood tests and was told my FSH was 13 - over 10 is concerning but over 16 is the cut off so my consultant didn't seem that worried and sent me for an AMH test.  I have AMH of 0.69 (I swore they told me 0.71 but what is 0.2 between friends) and I'm only 32.  I've just had a follow up appointment with my consultant after a missed m/c and questioned him about FSH and AMH.  AMH is a new-ish test, and he said that the only way to check someones true fertility is to put them through an IVF cycle . . . but other factors can affect it.  My consultant also put another light on it, and said if my husband didn't have problems I'd be none the wiser about my AMH etc and would just conceive naturally.  He said if you tested every woman then there would be ones with much lower AMH getting pregnant naturally!
If you have the right consultant / clinic you can do it.  Think positive and keep healthy!
Best of luck.
T
But I got 12 eggs from cycle 1 which is much more than they expect from someone with my AMH level!!  I was on the 'top shelf' dose.


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Turtle 32 - 
Hi and thanks for the info. Much appreciated.    It all seems a bit of a minefield doesn't it,  but i am considering myself lucky that although i am in the low AMH bracket, it could be a lot lower. 


I have been on 450 Menopur for a week and just come back from scan. We have 6 follies on one side and at least 2 on the other (right ovary likes to hide) so i am breathing a sigh of relief that the drugs are doing something this time round. Still so many hurdles to go but one overcome today and for that i am thankful.


Looks like EC on Monday 


Thanks again for your wishes Turtle   


RS


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

Ruby Slippers,
That is fantastic news   Good luck for Egg Collection.  I can't wait to get to that stage again.
Let me know how you go.
T


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey there Turtle32 and all,


Just thought i would let you know that we had ET this morning. One 8 cell and one 7 cell - both grade 2


     


Hope you are all doing ok


RS


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

wow, that is wonderful news   
Fingers and toes are crossed for you.
xx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello to all,


Just wanted to provide an update on our OTD today and it's a   


Can't seem to take it in at the moment but we are so very grateful and so happy


I know it is early days but today is just brilliant


     to all on their treatments




RS


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Congratulations Ruby! Fab news! Keep us updated on how our pg goes now!


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

hey i've been a bit naff on here lately, but just seen you've got a BFP.  That is fantastic news!!!  
xx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Turtle,


Thanks - however.........  


First viability scan did not go too well - small sac and no heartbeat. Had to wait a week for rescan which showed 2 gestational sacs both with yolk sacs and fetal poles but still no heartbeats   


Now on another wait of 10 days    to see what they are up to. They are 99.9% certain i will lose them as they are soooo far behind. it's the not knowing that is driving me nuts.


Got rescan next Monday but not hopeful for a good outcome - they said if a miracle has not occurred then i need to choose between D and C or natural m/c. I am just over 9 weeks now.


Hope you are well anyway   


Bye for now




RS


----------



## turtle32 (Oct 10, 2009)

hiya
I've been even more naff on here than usual.....
How are you doing?  xxx


----------



## Ruby Slippers (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey Turtle
Nice to hear from you 


I lost the embies unfortunately. Stopped the progesterone at 10 weeks and m/c naturally at 12 weeks.


I am doing ok - realised i am stronger than i give myself credit for.


Cycling again soon (baseline next week)  I look on the positives that both embies implanted and will keep everything crossed for next tx


How are you?


RS


----------

